# Ford 9inch....narrow or not for a '58-64 Impala?



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

I have a Ford 9" I want to put in my '59 next winter and was wondering how much it has to be narrowed if any. I measured backing plate to backing plate on both axles and they were super close. If any of you running ford 9's in your imp cold give me any advice as to what you have done, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

What you really need to measure is axle flange to axle flange on both. The other thing to measure is the pinion offset. Most rear ends do not have a centered drive yoke, and the offset need to be the same as well. What did the 9" come out of?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2009, 08:57 PM~12876661
> *What you really need to measure is axle flange to axle flange on both. The other thing to measure is the pinion offset. Most rear ends  do not have a centered drive yoke, and the offset need to be the same as well. What did the 9" come out of?
> *


I'm not exactly sure whAT THE AXLE CAME OUT OF..I think its from a late 70's pickup and it has the big bearings in it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yes u have to narrow it


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Whats up Zach....I just picked one up this passed weekend....the 9 is about 4" wider..... at least on my 64 ....the 59 might be diff, take Byrons advice and measure flange to flange.

my 64' is about 54" wide and my 9 is about 58" 

I'll get it a little shorter than the stock so if want to run skirt
s it won't rub plus your tires won't rub ither.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

get with brent at pitbull hydros he got them ready sitting there 502 3671956


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

FORD 9". 57" FROM HUB TO HUB. (FLANGES) WUT EVER YOU WANNA CALL'EM. :nicoderm:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

Ford
Outside
Width	Year	Model
56.50	1969-1977	Maverick 8"
57.00	1974-1978	Mustang II 8"
57.25	1957-1959	Ford, Ranchero, Station Wagon
57.25	1965-1966	Mustang
58.00	1966-1977	Bronco
58.00	1964-1965	Falcon
58.00	1977-1981	Granada/Versailles
58.50	1977-1981	Versailles
59.25	1967-1970	Mustang, Fairlane, Comet, Cougar
60.00	1967	Cougar
60.00	1958-1960	Edsel
61.00	1964-1971	Ford Full Size
61.00	1949-1951	Mercury
61.25	1957-1972	Ford F-100 Pickup
61.25	1960-1964	Ford Full Size
61.25	1971-1973	Mustang
61.25	1967-1973	Torino, Ranchero, Fairlane
63.00	1970-1979	Ranchero & Torino
63.00	1972-1979	Ford Full Size & Intermediate
63.50	1967	Fairlane (Coil Springs)
65.25	1973-1986	Ford F-150 Pickup
65.25	1978-1986	Bronco
65.25	1973-1986	Ford Van 3/4 Ton
68.00	1972	Ford Van 3/4 Ton
69.25	1977-1986	Ford E-150 Van


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Feb 2 2009, 02:46 PM~12882459
> *I'm not exactly sure whAT THE AXLE CAME OUT OF..I think its from a late 70's pickup and it has the big bearings in it.*


Thats the one to have. It should have 3.5" dia 1/4" wall housing tubes which will hold up the best. Well worth narrowing it for your application.


----------



## 19PuroPedo64 (Feb 7, 2009)

this is something im thinking of doing.. how long does it have to be then for it to fit under a 64 with skirts so the tires dont rubb..


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help and information everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 2 2009, 07:03 PM~12885052
> *Whats up Zach....I just picked one up this passed weekend....the 9 is about 4"  wider..... at least on my 64 ....the 59 might be diff, take Byrons advice and measure flange to flange.
> 
> my 64' is about 54" wide and my 9 is about 58"
> ...


I forgot that it would get a little shorter for skirts.....those would look sweet on your '64 by the way.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 10 2009, 08:13 PM~12965901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that was done with an alignment bar. If you just cut the housing and take a chunk out then weld it back on it can be off center, even if it "looks" centered to the tube.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 10 2009, 09:17 PM~12967117
> *Hope that was done with an alignment bar. If you just cut the housing and take a chunk out then weld it back on it can be off center, even if it "looks" centered to the tube.
> *


Ill ask the speed shop that did it


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just so you know, they would have needed to remove the gears and bearings to do it properly. If that wasn't done they didn't use a bar on it. It's also not a good sign that they didn't sand/grind the weld area before they welded it.


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 11 2009, 09:15 PM~12978577
> *Just so you know, they would have needed to remove the gears and bearings to do it properly. If that wasn't done they didn't use a bar on it. It's also not a good sign that they didn't sand/grind the weld area before they welded it.
> *


Is it like a copper pipe that runs all the way through it? Or something more complicated?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 11 2009, 10:15 PM~12978577
> *Just so you know, they would have needed to remove the gears and bearings to do it properly. If that wasn't done they didn't use a bar on it. It's also not a good sign that they didn't sand/grind the weld area before they welded it.
> *


Yea, they had the gears out and slipped the axel back in the housing so it wouldnt dissapear while the new axels and bearings come in from strange engineering. As far as the grinding your right. Ill look into it.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, so even a 9" needs to be cut for fitment of skirts, i though all along you just slapped it in and it was shorter already then a stock impala one, then why the trouble of finding a ford rear end, why not just shorten the stock one then...???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 12 2009, 02:47 PM~12985638
> *damn, so even a 9" needs to be cut for fitment of skirts, i though all along you just slapped it in and it was shorter already then a stock impala one, then why the trouble of finding a ford rear end, why not just shorten the stock one then...???
> *


lincoln versailles rear ends r the right length for skirts, there just getting hard to find


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 06:30 PM~12985956
> *lincoln versailles rear ends r the right length for skirts, there just getting hard to find
> *


and....$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 07:30 PM~12985956
> *lincoln versailles rear ends r the right length for skirts, there just getting hard to find
> *



 

but well worth it!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 12 2009, 05:20 PM~12986779
> *
> 
> but well worth it!!!
> ...


sup pete, i just got one for 400.00 shipped from florida I thought that was a good deal! I figure ill be into it about 1200 with mounts welded new bearings and powder coated :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Duez+Feb 11 2009, 11:43 PM~12978948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stocks housings are weak, so are the axles. Even high performance axles are the same dia. and still use stock bearings. The 9" truck rearend has larger axles, bearings, thicker axle tubes, larger dia. axle tubes, and a stronger center section.



> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 06:30 PM~12985956
> *lincoln versailles rear ends r the right length for skirts, there just getting hard to find
> *


They are better than the Impala rears but still not as strong as the 9" truck rears.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 13 2009, 12:11 AM~12988572
> *sup pete, i just got one for 400.00 shipped from florida I thought that was a good deal! I figure ill be into it about 1200 with mounts welded new bearings and powder coated  :biggrin:
> *



yeah, thats a hell of a good deal!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

63 we did here with a ford 9


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2009, 06:30 PM~12985956
> *lincoln versailles rear ends r the right length for skirts, there just getting hard to find
> *


ah i see...so my free 9" ford rear end is still better than stock huh??? thats good to know...thanks for clearing that up!!!


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

How much lock up can you get with wires on a Versailles and panhard rod setup before the wheel would rub the skirt?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

BROKE DOWN MY FORD 9' LAST NIGHT AND MY STOCK IMPALA AXLE. BIG DIFF. BETWEEN THE TWO. 

http://i40.tinypic.com/ekgn5u.jpg

THE FORD SHAFT IS WAS THICKER, THIS PIC DON'T DO IT JUSTICE.

http://i43.tinypic.com/67r607.jpg


----------

